# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  BUSCO EMPRESAS DE TRANSPORTE LOCAL PARA TRASLADAR FRUTAS Y VERDURAS FRESCAS

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Estoy en la búsqueda de empresas de transporte que me puedan brindar un buen servicio para transportar frutas y/o verduras frescas a nivel nacional. 
Las empresas interesadas en trabajar con nosotros pueden responder este tema o pueden enviar su información de contacto a *bcilloniz@agroforum.pe* 
Muchas gracias y saludosTemas similares: AYUDA  ! busco empresas procesadoras de  frutas para ofrecer servicios BUSCO ....  empresas procesadoras de frutas. Manual de almacenamiento y transporte de frutas y hortalizas frescas en materia de inocuidad Manual de secado solar de frutas y verduras Amazon.de ya vende frutas y verduras on line

----------


## fealvime

buenas noches cuales son los requisitos para poder ponerme en contacto con su persona espero su respuest6a a la brevedad buenas noches

----------

